# weed eater fuel filter question



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hey guys

was wondering about a fuel filter i ordered for a weed eater, the new filter came with a white fabric of some type incasing the screen on the filter..

the old one didn't have this fabric.....is this something that helps filter the fuel further?...or is it something to protect the screen in shipping?....just wondering if i should try and take it off...or if it belongs there..

don't want no extra restriction on fuel if it shouldn't be there...
thanks for any replies...

cajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you post a picture of it? I am not sure, without a look see.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

30 year....wish i could but don't have the weed eater any longer
its an hour drive away now...lol

this is the recent weed eater i had worked on the homelite ut-20774
when i was putting it back together i noticed the new type of fuel filter
and it got my attention but figured ok...its a product up-grade

i test ran this weed eater at my home and ran great before i gave it back to him...he and i had a job to do together out of town and i gave him his weed eater on the job site....he loaded it into the equiptment trailer upside down while i was off doing something else...gas tank pointing skyward....i didn't notice this till we finished the job and started loading the trailer again....and i thought i just worked on this thing and now he has it up-sidedown...now i know a 2 cycle suppose to run in just about every angle...but figured this might not be so good having gravity force feed fuel maybe through the carb...i could be wrong...

then he calls me the next day saying weed eater won't stay running..when he tilts it to cut it dies.....first thing came to my mind was either because it was upside down for a while and has fuel in spots it shouldn't be..

or the fabric covered filter.....was the problem

anyway...after talking to him on the phone i got him to poke around with it...and found the filter was flipped around in the tank and wasn't submerged in fuel...hey maybe from being UPSIDEDOWN.....lol

so now it runs again and he is happy...and i'm happy that maybe he will leave me alone about this weed eater now....lol

cajun


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I HATE weedeaters, they are such a pain in the ass, I think they should be used for an Olympic event, like the hammer throw, where they see how far you can throw one. Oh, have a good one. Geo


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree with Geo


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

i agree with you guys also.....i think i could swing a weedeater about 35 yards with a small tail wind.....lol

cajun


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL hey it could be kind of like the lumberjack games.
I'm going to wrap mine around a pole one of these days.


----------

